# can i upgrade with my extra hd in my old hr10?



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a dead HR10 with an extra HD that is working , Can I put that extra HD in my HR20?

Or is this a different HD not compatible with the HR20?

what are the steps?


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

how can i find out?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

stingray said:


> how can i find out?


the place to ask this question is in the www.dbstalk.com forum because they cover the HR20 and would know what type of drive the HR20 takes.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot "add" it to an HR20/21.

My understanding is you can plug in an eSATA drive to replace the internal capacity of the HR20/21.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

classicsat said:


> You cannot "add" it to an HR20/21.
> 
> My understanding is you can plug in an eSATA drive to replace the internal capacity of the HR20/21.


I am sorry but I did not see the word ADD anywhere in his post. That is why I referred him to www.dbstalk.com where he can get help not criticism.


----------

